# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  MICROELEMENTOS ORGANICOS DE ORIGEN VEGETAL "LEVASA" de Red Star del Perú / GRUPO LEVAPAN

## jua_silupu

*MICROELEMENTOS*  *LEVASA RSP*  
Es el resultado de 10 años de investigación y desarrollo, logrando un producto, especialmente diseñado, para corregir la deficiencia de los principales microelementos, que son esenciales por la panta, para su normal desarrollo y lograr un equilibrio perfecto, basados en una combinación, perfectamente balanceada y homogenizada, altamente concentrada de microelementos de origen orgánico vegetal, todas de origen natural, 100% disponible y asimilable, por la planta.  
Los microelementos formulados, en esas proporciones, son de origen natural y orgánico, 100% disponibles y de rápida absorción por parte de la planta, *exento de químicos y metales pesados,* obtenida de la *más avanzada biotecnología,* del proceso de la obtención de levadura _Saccharomyces cerevisia,_ para uso en panificación, procedente de las mieles de caña de azúcar, favorecen un adecuado equilibrio fisiológico y un elevado rendimiento para los cultivos, así como un incremento en la calidad del grano y fruto, obteniendo excelentes resultados, dando como resultado, plantas más fuertes, vigorosas, con mayor cantidad de frutos con excelente calidad 
Está recomendado para los momentos en los que el cultivo, requiera un aporte especial de Calcio, Magnesio, Sodio, Silicio, Hierro, Cobre, Cinc, Manganeso y Boro; para un adecuado desarrollo del ciclo del cultivo, incrementando el rendimiento del cultivo, así como su calidad (°Brix, color, sabor, etc.) y homogeneidad de cosecha.  
Asimismo, está enriquecido: 
-   *Macro Elementos:* Nitrógeno, Fósforo, Potasio. 
-      *Elementos Orgánicos:* Carbono orgánico oxidable, nitrógeno orgánico, en forma amoniacal. 
-       
-     *Microorganimos eficientes*: Levaduras: _Saccharomyces cerevisia_, Bacterias ácido lácticas, y bacterias fijadoras de nitrógeno, de vida libre.  
-      *Ácidos orgánicos de origen vegetal*: Ácidos Fúlvicos, ácidos húmicos y Huminas 
-        
La forma más efectiva de aplicar Microelementos Levasa, es vía pulverización foliar usando el producto, disuelto en agua       Ca Total (mg/L) :       945.0 - 1,534.0  Mg Total (mg/L) :       750.0 - 1,010.0  Na Total (mg/L) :       830.0 - 1,156.0  Si Total (mg/L) :       155.20  Fe Total (mg/L) :         24.12 - 27.30  Cu Total (mg/L) :            0.58 - 0.65  Zn Total (mg/L) :            1.91 - 3.12  Mn Total (mg/L) :            1.38 - 2.19  B Total (mg/L) :            2.77  Ácidos húmicos (% P/V  ) :            1.20  Ácidos fúlvicos (% P/V) :            3.70  Huminas (% P/V) :            1.10  Sólidos solubles (Unidades  brix) :          10.00  Bacterias fijadoras de nitrógeno : 12.0 x 103 u.f.c./ml  pH :          3.90  4.01  Densidad :          1.032  Conductividad: 1/200 (mS/cm) :          0.16 - 0.21  Materia Orgánica en solución (mg/L)                  :        35.38 - 47.21  Nitrógeno Total (mg/L) :   1,785.0 - 1,946.0  Potasio Total (mg/L) :   2,630.0 - 3,230.0  Fósforo Total (mg/L) :         53.0 - 94.06   
Dosis  :           2.0 litros / Hectárea 
Frecuencia   :           Hasta corregir las deficiencias    
Ventajas:
-       Favorece el crecimiento vegetativo, engrosamiento y calidad del fruto.
-       Corrector de múltiples deficiencias.
-       Estimula el equilibrio fisiológico superficie foliar/fruto para obtener máximas calidades con altos rendimientos de cultivo.
-       Garantizamos una óptima absorción y translocación nutricional.Temas similares: SUPER ENRAIZADOR DE ORIGEN VEGETAL ORGANICO LEVASA de Red Star del Perú / Grupo Levapan Microorganismos eficientes: Levasa de Red Star del Peru / Grupo Levapan Artículo: Perú: "Se acercan las vacaciones y la demanda de bananos orgánicos decrece" Grupo "Sector Agrario del Perú" en LinkedIn Malasia inscribe denominación de origen "pisco" a favor de Perú

----------

